# Too much Galaxy?



## Seato (30/5/14)

I made a single batch in my keg king two pot system. 5.3kg of pale malt. During the boil I added 96g Galaxy for 60 minutes and then 33g Amarillo for 30 minutes. This was a no chill batch. 
Have I gone too far? I do enjoy a hoppy beer but I'm a little scared. 
Contributing factors ...
Beer in my human system whilst I'm using my beer production system


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (30/5/14)

You may enjoy a hoppy beer, but do you enjoy a *bitter* beer? Because it will be VERY bitter.

I added 9g @ 60mins of galaxy once and it was pretty bitter Best to use Galaxy very late, can be liberal with it then but not at 60mins.


----------



## Black n Tan (30/5/14)

Thats is about 150IBU by my calcs. It will be supremely bitter and with no malt backbone, will not be very enjoyable. The longer you boil your hops the more they contribute to bitterness. Additionally galaxy has high alpha acid levels which form the bittering compounds. Next time use less and use it later in the boil.


----------



## Yob (30/5/14)

Seato said:


> 96g Galaxy for 60 minutes and then 33g Amarillo for 30 minutes. This was a no chill batch.


holy shit!! 

brew something else sand blend it out h34r:


----------



## JaseH (30/5/14)

To add to your problems, I've found Galaxy not great as a bittering hop, I didn't like the resulting flavor, but I do like it as a late addition.


----------



## fletcher (30/5/14)

it might be a ripper mate. some instances of early hopped galaxy beers i've tried were amazing. some were a little too much but in the end they tend to even out. it might just need a bit more time to mature. RDWHAHB


----------



## Topher (30/5/14)

A few months ago. I did something like that, maris otter with something like 15g galaxy at 60m plus some later additions of Amarillo and more galaxy. .......and it was very, very, very bitter. Great aroma though. 

You've added 6xmore than I did! Good luck. Bet it smells amazing.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/5/14)

lol


----------



## jaypes (30/5/14)

fletcher said:


> it might be a ripper mate. some instances of early hopped galaxy beers i've tried were amazing. some were a little too much but in the end they tend to even out. it might just need a bit more time to mature. RDWHAHB


Agreed with Fletcher, let it sit for a few weeks (I let all my beers sit for at least 8) sometimes longer for galaxy bittered ones

Post some pics of your face after the first sip!


----------



## Cervantes (30/5/14)

I've over hopped before and produced a very bitter beer.............

But not a disaster as I kegged it with lemonade and it proved very popular as a shandy. Knocked the keg over inside a week in the hot weather.

It has to be pretty seriously horrible not to be salvageable.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/5/14)

Jeezus.......not even my ex was that bitter....


----------



## Three Sheets (30/5/14)

"96g Galaxy for 60 minutes and then 33g Amarillo for 30 minutes. This was a no chill batch."

Man that's potent. I think you've brewed a concentrate. Might be perfect for blending with the commercial stuff like Carlton Draught, Toohey's VB etc.

Perhaps you could patent it.


----------



## The Judge (30/5/14)

Damn dude - that will be an impressive beer... for one reason or another!
If you want to get a good handle on hop utlisation then check out Ray Daniel's book "Designing Great Beers". Some additional info here Seato. If you wanted to utilise hops in a 60 min boil then choose some with much lower AAs.


----------



## Donske (30/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Jeezus.......not even my ex was that bitter....



Haha, quote of the month easily, may push for quote of the year.

On topic; Galaxy has a harsh bitterness to my tastes when used early, I'd wager a lobster it's destined for the lawn.


----------



## Kiwifirst (30/5/14)

Did you add any other hops? Maybe a couple hundred grams of cascade at flameout?

That's going to up there near 200ibu's I bet, depending of course on your brew size.


----------



## lukiferj (30/5/14)

Wowzers. Make sure you let us know how it goes.


----------



## Kiwifirst (30/5/14)

Donske said:


> I'd wager a lobster it's destined for the lawn.


Or bottle it and sell it as hop extract. I just paid $7.50 for a 15ml bottle to increase the bitterness of a under bittered APA.

Might be on to something, other than a dry tongue.


----------



## Not For Horses (30/5/14)

Holy S#!t man.
That is going to melt your face. Your tongue is going to learn how to cry and if you swallow it, you're stomach will grow a fist and punch you in your already melted face.


----------



## lukiferj (30/5/14)

Donske said:


> Haha, quote of the month easily, may push for quote of the year.
> 
> On topic; Galaxy has a harsh bitterness to my tastes when used early, I'd wager a lobster it's destined for the lawn.


I think we have another contender for quote of the month.



Not For Horses said:


> Holy S#!t man.
> That is going to melt your face. Your tongue is going to learn how to cry and if you swallow it, you're stomach will grow a fist and punch you in your already melted face.


----------



## Cervantes (30/5/14)

Seato said:


> Beer in my human system whilst I'm using my beer production system


  I think that we've all been there..................


----------



## Dan Pratt (30/5/14)

Woah....that will be bitter. Suggestion....when its fermented out dry hop about 120g of Citra for 7days, you have nothing to lose.


----------



## Donske (30/5/14)

lukiferj said:


> I think we have another contender for quote of the month.



Haha, yeah, this thread delivers, hopefully it keeps going until the beer is either consumed as some sort of weird sadomasochistic punishment or the more likely scenario of it being used as round up.

Sorry to be having a laugh at your expense Seato, but that is one hell of a way to learn how Galaxy goes early in the boil.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/5/14)

Did the recipie call for 9.6gms...not 96gms of hops...


----------



## Pogierob (30/5/14)

I think you just found a way to drink mega swill. 30% your brew, 70% mega swill in a glass and you might just get away with it. 

Good luck


----------



## fletcher (30/5/14)

not sure if anyone has mentioned it yet, but if it's still cubed, make a similar beer but don't add any hops (or only a very small amount) then combine the batches and ferment them both


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/5/14)

Prob last about 10 batches.....


----------



## Seato (2/6/14)

Thanks for all the words of wisdom fellow brewers. 

I have been successful using Galaxy for bittering previously although I've obviously taken it to a new dimension. When I realised what I'd done, I laughed and then got sad. In hind sight, 30 grams would have been heaps at 60 minutes. 

I considered the blend option but I'm going to leave it as is till it gets on tap. I've got two taps so if it beats me up after the first sip I'll blend out with subtle pale ale on the other. 

I'll post when tasting, if anyone is from Newcastle area, AHB brewers welcome. Let me know if keen. 

Victory favours the Bold.


----------



## donald_trub (2/6/14)

Subscribing to this. This can only end well!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/6/14)

what yeast did you use?


----------



## Seato (3/6/14)

US05 for its malt and hop enhancing attributes


----------



## Three Sheets (3/6/14)

Could revive the traditional shandy. If all else fails its probably a greener alternative to Round Up.

I do like Galaxy. ESB 17 litre fresh wort kit is very tasty.


----------



## storeboughtcheeseburgers (4/6/14)

Not to hijack the thread, but I did a 40L double batch with 40grams of amarillo 40 mins, 30g for 10 mins and cube hopped 15grams - I thought that might have overdone it, about 50grams per 20l?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (4/6/14)

Seato said:


> ......, I laughed and then got sad.


Cheer up bloke.

Think of the joy you've brought the AHB community


----------



## brewbienewbie (4/6/14)

Seato said:


> 96g Galaxy for 60 minutes


----------



## lukiferj (4/6/14)

storeboughtcheeseburgers said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but I did a 40L double batch with 40grams of amarillo 40 mins, 30g for 10 mins and cube hopped 15grams - I thought that might have overdone it, about 50grams per 20l?


 Completely different hop. Amarillo will be fine.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (4/6/14)




----------



## damoninja (4/6/14)

I recently bottled a 23L batch with 450g galaxy. 185 IBUs. Tasted amazing out of the FV, I drank the last 100mL or so flat


----------



## SJW (4/6/14)

Seato said:


> Thanks for all the words of wisdom fellow brewers.
> 
> I have been successful using Galaxy for bittering previously although I've obviously taken it to a new dimension. When I realised what I'd done, I laughed and then got sad. In hind sight, 30 grams would have been heaps at 60 minutes.
> 
> ...


I keen for a tasting. I could decant a few of mine that are on tap and sample prior to hitting your bad boy. It may not be that bad


----------



## lswhi3 (6/6/14)

Awwww shiyeeet man this is gonna be a bitter beer. I presume you were going for a galaxy pale ale... I suggest next time you should do an IBU calculation before you try and wing your hop additions. If your boiling your hops your extracting bitterness. the longer you boil, the more bitterness extracted and the less flavour is extracted. I'm about to do a galaxy ale, and I want it to be super passionfruity and tropical, which I'm guess is what you're going for too if you want it to be hoppy. 

I'm doing:

8g galaxy 10mins (5-6IBUs)
70g galaxy 0mins
70g galaxy dry hop


----------



## Dan Pratt (6/6/14)

Luke1992 said:


> Awwww shiyeeet man this is gonna be a bitter beer. I presume you were going for a galaxy pale ale... I suggest next time you should do an IBU calculation before you try and wing your hop additions. If your boiling your hops your extracting bitterness. the longer you boil, the more bitterness extracted and the less flavour is extracted. I'm about to do a galaxy ale, and I want it to be super passionfruity and tropical, which I'm guess is what you're going for too if you want it to be hoppy.
> 
> I'm doing:
> 
> ...


I'm planning a Galaxy Ale this weekend too.....not doing a 96g addition at 60mins though. :unsure:

21g @ 10 = 10 ibu
46g @ Whirlpool for 10mins = 11ibu
42g dry hopped for 7days at 19c after ferment.

21lts of 4.5% abv


----------



## lswhi3 (6/6/14)

Pratty1 said:


> I'm planning a Galaxy Ale this weekend too.....not doing a 96g addition at 60mins though. :unsure:
> 
> 21g @ 10 = 10 ibu
> 46g @ Whirlpool for 10mins = 11ibu
> ...


I can't decide whether I'm going to make my boil addition at 5mins or 10mins. I think 5mins would extract a greater flavour layer with some IBUs...
I'm going for about 30IBUs in my whirlpool, although I suspect I won't notice them too much in the brew... So final IBU will hopefully taste like about 20! So disappointed that Grain and Grape ran out of flowers this week!


----------



## Seato (13/6/14)

Well the day has finally come. I've done a cold rack transfer and had a taste. 

Yes, it's bitter. 

Still a palatable beer!

It still has some all grain shining through the galaxy haze.

Don't believe me, best come have a taste



Searo


----------



## headfreak (13/6/14)

Did it cause a spontaneous lupulin threshold shift?


----------



## lukiferj (13/6/14)

Seato said:


> Well the day has finally come. I've done a cold rack transfer and had a taste.
> 
> Yes, it's bitter.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate. Would you decrease the galaxy next time?


----------



## lswhi3 (13/6/14)

My galaxy IPA is just ready now too! 90 IBUs and didn't turn out nearly as bad as I thought.


----------



## TheWiggman (13/6/14)

I've been watching thus thread with interest. I accidentally ordered 90g of 14.6% galaxy and am scared to use it. 
Appreciate the follow-up. Might give it a whirl in my next brew. Not that I need any more hairs on my chest.


----------



## Westo (14/6/14)




----------



## Westo (14/6/14)




----------



## lswhi3 (14/6/14)

I think the IBUs are pretty unreliable in sub-20minute additions


----------



## Seato (14/6/14)

If I was to do this again...........

Go to a double batch and leave the hop additions as they were. Maybe some Munich grain content to add some balance and make it a little more like an APA.

To be continued.......Seato


----------



## Not For Horses (14/6/14)

Luke1992 said:


> I think the IBUs are pretty unreliable in sub-20minute additions


And you think this because?


----------



## WitWonder (14/6/14)

Seato said:


> US05 for its malt and hop enhancing attributes


I've never noticed US05 doing either of those two things. Typically, a yeast will favour malt OR yeast, not both (in my limited experience at least). US05 is a pretty neutral yeast, IMHO.


----------



## pcmfisher (14/6/14)

Luke1992 said:


> I think the IBUs are pretty unreliable in sub-20minute additions


96g Galaxy @ 60 minutes aint sub 20 min


----------



## scrimple101 (14/6/14)

Fermentation will take some of the bitterness away. Give it some time and you will lose some more of the bitterness. Might turn out OK in the long run. I like dry and bitter especially in hot weather.


----------



## lswhi3 (14/6/14)

Not For Horses said:


> And you think this because?


Experience


----------



## Not For Horses (14/6/14)

Luke1992 said:


> Experience


Can you elaborate somewhat? What do you mean by unreliable?


----------

